# What can I do w/ old box?



## tj29392 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have this old dell OptiPlex, here are the specs directly from the Dell website:



> Quantity Parts # Part Description
> 
> 1 1820R PROCESSOR, 80524, 466M, 128K, 370, A0
> 1 9026D PRINTED WIRING ASSY, PLANAR (MOTHERBOARD), 810, NETWORK INTERFACE CARD/CONTROLLERS, OPPLX
> ...


It's just lying around in the basement. I see in there it says no cables but I got everything I need. I need some creative ideas on what to do with it. Something that won't cost me anything. Thanks for your help.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i think you can donate to the 3rd world.....to use.....
http://www.digitalaid.org/current.htm
http://www.youthfortechnology.org/frames.html


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Put Linux, or BSD on it (100% free), and learn something new...


----------

